# Fridge/Freezer won't shut off!



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I just bought a two year old Fridgidair side by side fridge/freezer. It seems to run okay, but it doesn't shut off? How long should it take to shut off? I put some beer and food in it yesterday and it seems to keep everything cold, and the freezer is keeping the ice from melting. It just runs constantly. I thought it just takes a while to shut off starting from scratch, but after letting it sit overnight, it is still running.

FYI- Both doors seal well. Also, when I turn the thermostat switches, I can hear it click off and on. I just won't shut off on the factory setting.

Any ideas before I call a repairman?

THANKS!!!!


----------

